# Horusian Wars: Resurrection and Primarchs: Lorgar



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library - Horusian Wars: Convenant Resurrection LTD

Black Library - Primarchs: Lorgar Limited Edition

Both of these fabulous LEs are now up for pre-order! I've already nabbed a copy of Resurrection, though i'll be waiting for the regular edition of Lorgar.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_ Resurrection_ is indeed gorgeous, and I really want it, but cannot bring myself to put another 55€ down onto a book that might or might not get ruined from being touched a few times. Have had to request replacements for pretty much every Limited Edition I have bought as of late and it is getting bothersome. Here is hoping they have fixed their issues by the time _Black Legion_ and _The Emperor's Legion_ Limited Editions are released.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> _ Resurrection_ is indeed gorgeous, and I really want it, but cannot bring myself to put another 55€ down onto a book that might or might not get ruined from being touched a few times. Have had to request replacements for pretty much every Limited Edition I have bought as of late and it is getting bothersome. Here is hoping they have fixed their issues by the time _Black Legion_ and _The Emperor's Legion_ Limited Editions are released.


I've seen that a lot of people have had those problems, mine are all fine and have no damage from reading/handling. The only one that arrived less than sterling was Dante with a small fleck of gold missing from the masks cheek, and I didn't judge that worth requesting a replacement over. I've probably just been lucky.


LotN


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Before going for Resurrection I would like to read those three short stories first. Are they worthy ?

The Maiden of the Dream
The Purity of Ignorance
The Absolution of Swords


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes they are all great. I'm about half way through resurrection. Enjoying it. Very descriptive, I find covenant hard to feel any affection for as a character but I like many of the others.


----------

